# Conan Hit Stores Today



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

For those who may have pre-ordered it, Diamond Distributing delivered the Conan resin kits to comic stores all over North America today. The box is HUGE - about 2 feet, by 1.5 feet, by 1 foot. The box art is the cover artwork from Conan #1, and the same artwork is repeated on the sides of the box. With a suggested retail price of $139 US, comic shops probably only ordered whatever quantity people were willing to pre-order. But if you want one, a comic shop should be able to order one in for you within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh man, you have me psyched about this kit! The dimensions are HUGE! I have to get one.......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, i was psyched for an affordable plastic kit, but when they announced it's be expensive resin I lost interest. 

Looking forward to other folks' builds, though.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sounds cool, but with the size and price I think I'll hold out for the Iron Man kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would have bought one myself as a plastic kit, and sold it in my shop. No market here for a resin version. I may still buy one for myself, as I can get it wholesale. Having a built one MIGHT rustle up some demand for the kit.

BTW the local model club had a mini show and swap meet outside my shop the other day. I put out my built up Monster Scenes, Seaview and Dr. Jekyll kits.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Expensive? let me see, last time I looked (about 30 seconds ago) the Trumpeter 1/32 F-8E Crusader lists @ $159.00! then there are Tamiya's current numbers are on their1/32 F-16! - Just checked that one too - $203.00 for the plain jane version - $213.00 for the Thunderbirds version! Plastic 1/35 armor kits at 60.00- 70.00 80.00 list.

@139.00 List for Conan in resin - two full figures and a big base at about 1/6 scale - I don't see that as particularly expensive.... resin's never going to sell at styrene prices but this one at $139.00 List is very reasonably priced.

If that version of Conan turns you on I'd suggest that this is the best opportunity you'll have. Trust me there is no chance that it'll ever happen in Styrene. 

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

"Expensive" is relative. But there are more hard core aircraft and armor modellers than there are figure modellers at least in my market. A $29 plastic Conan would obviously be a quicker sell. $139 isnt unreasonable for two large resin figures, but it is for the kind of audience it might draw and in the current economy. 

If you look at Tamiya's 1/32 F-16 kits, they are well worth it... top notch quality and detail inside and out. Not really a fair comparison anyway as they are just totally different kinds of kits.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

John P said:


> Yeah, i was psyched for an affordable plastic kit, but when they announced it's be expensive resin I lost interest.
> 
> Looking forward to other folks' builds, though.


Ditto.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> "Expensive" is relative. But there are more hard core aircraft and armor modellers than there are figure modellers at least in my market. A $29 plastic Conan would obviously be a quicker sell. $139 isnt unreasonable for two large resin figures, but it is for the kind of audience it might draw and in the current economy.
> 
> If you look at Tamiya's 1/32 F-16 kits, they are well worth it... top notch quality and detail inside and out. Not really a fair comparison anyway as they are just totally different kinds of kits.


The asnswer is Yes,it is very reasonable for this kind of kit in any economy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Hell Ya ! This kit is a bargain and a Must have
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Kinda pricey for someone that is thin on work but I can't walk away from this one. I have not been spending much money on kits this year or last. I DESERVE this one! Yeah I think that is a reasonable price for that kit too. That is a lot of resin and a very cool sculpt. I am anxious to have one in my hands.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine's on hold- I just have to pay for it now....
For a 1/6 scale double act, the price is incredible!! Besides- it's a Moebius kit, therefore it has to be added...

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, sure, I've spent more on a single model. It depends on what a person is into. I've spent that much for a big-scale P-47 model, or a sci fi vehicle I really like, but I wouldn't for a small scale Conan model. Obviously someone who's into Conan and not airplanes or sci fi would do the opposite. That's all I meant.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1/6 scale is not a small scale figure kit.....1/32 or 1/48 are small scales!
1/6 is on the larger end of the spectrum!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

For what it's worth, there are sellers on eBay offering this for less than the list price. I know that eBay is kind of a dirty word around here, but I've been a member for over 10 years and only need one hand to count the number of times a deal went sour.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, ebay has been pretty good to me too. I picked up the Conan for less then retail last week. I tried to get it from Culttvman, but they were sold out. This is a beautifull looking kit. It will be very hard to find if you don't grab one soon. Like PM said, don't hold your breath wainting for styrene. This resin version is large and superb!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've read on other forums where this kit is sold out in a few places.
That sounds like a good thing as far as Moebius is concerned.
Looks like another home-run for them.

Seems to me, they know what they are doing and read the markets pretty well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The kit looks great, but I'm in absoutley no danger of spending that kind of money on a figure kit....I love Conan....but just can't afford that kind of dough.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> 1/6 scale is not a small scale figure kit.....1/32 or 1/48 are small scales!
> 1/6 is on the larger end of the spectrum!


_*AARGH!!*_ You know what I'm trying to say!! Don't pick it apart!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Actually we don't know what you are trying to say... only what you do say. The model is a larger scale model, as the PM noted. In no way is it a small scale model. Accuracy in these things are important. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Really looking forward to seeing photos of the built-ups of this great kit.
Sorry it's not coming out in plastic, but I do understand the logic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Marko said:


> Actually we don't know what you are trying to say... only what you do say. The model is a larger scale model, as the PM noted. In no way is it a small scale model. Accuracy in these things are important. Thanks for posting.


Okay, I shouldn't have mentioned size (I thought it was 1/8, didn't know it was 1/6!). Y'all are focusing on the wrong part of the message. All I'm saying is that someone who likes airplanes or sci fi more than Conan will be willing to pay more for an airplane or sci fi model than a Conan model, and someone who likes Conan more than airplanes will be willing to pay more for a Conan model than an airplane model. 

Ya spend your bread on what you like.

I've spent $200 on a resin sci fi kit. I've even spent $150 on a resin Conan kit before. On this one I'd have certainly bought it in styrene for $50, but I don't like the sculpt enough to spend a bundle on it.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, whatever floats your boat!
I know what you're saying....There are lots of kits out there that don't excite me enough to reach for my wallet regardless of price!

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Marko said:


> Actually we don't know what you are trying to say... only what you do say. The model is a larger scale model, as the PM noted. In no way is it a small scale model. Accuracy in these things are important. Thanks for posting.


Actually comparing a 1/6 figure kit to something blanket like 1/48 as a scale is worthless. For example, 1/72 is a small scale, for sure, but Revell's 1/72 GATO Sub is 4 feet long... much bigger than a 1/6 Conan figure for sure.
Actually they are priced somewhat in the same ball park. The sub is $99 or so.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like I said, forget I mentioned size. My point was toward cost vs favored subject matter.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up, John. And thanks for the input on scale being relative, dj, you are correct on that. Here are some pics on the Conan kit. For sure it is a large box and cool model!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow that box is absolutely HUGE :thumbsup: and it looks Great!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got a funny feeling this kit is going to be the Big Frankie of the future...If you're even toying with the idea of getting one...I wouldn't hesitate, or you'll wish you hadn't...Man that box is a work of art, all on its' own :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I decided that I would pick one of these bad boys up today! I had to scratch alittle extra $$$ together and put it aside but my hobby store still had a few in stock so I went and picked one up while I still could. I think it is a pretty darn good sculpt (actually AWESOME) and matches the comic pretty closely. After looking on the Moebius myspace to see some of the build-up painted pics again...I said..."What the hey"! I think that it will be harder and harder to find as time goes by and will become a very collectable piece that Moebius once offered.

Most decent resin kits still get a good price even if they are out of production...so I'd say get one while you still can!:thumbsup:
Plus, I am a completess! (sp?) I like to have the whole enchilada in my collection of Moebius kits!

If I ever get to build it, I'm sure it will look GREAT next to all my other Moebius kits!

MMM


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you mean completist...........


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Marko said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, John. And thanks for the input on scale being relative, dj, you are correct on that. Here are some pics on the Conan kit. For sure it is a large box and cool model!!



Thanks for the pics. This is the first time I have actually SEEN the actual kit itself. Looks like very good casting quality, cool box, etc.

I still might try to get one for a build up in my shop at some point, its just that business is soooooooo slow nowdays. First I have to sell my Flying Subs...


----------

